# Zero clearance insert on a vintage craftsman



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

I have an old craftsman 113.27520 saw and I want to make some new throat plates for it.

It's the one with the 3/32" aluminum plate for an insert. I picked up a sheet of 3/32 uhmw poly sheet and I was either going to double it up and have the one underneath smaller to make the lip for it to sit on. 
Or I thought about maybe a piece of Masonite with the uhmw riveted on top. The plastic in just one layer is pretty flimsy due to it's thinness.

I also saw the instructable where the guy epoxied Masonite under the factory insert then glued a thin strip into the top hole. Not too keen on that one because seems like it would be a mess to remove old to replace with new.

Peachtree does sell one for this saw at $30 a piece, but I'm cheap and can't see that happening. Maybe someone has bought one of these and has some ideas to offer?

Another problem is the blade is very close to the bottom of the plate so using a piece of thicker hardwood and routering the edge down to 3/32 I'm worried that wood would be too thin and brittle

I'm open to any ideas though!

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's what I do*

I just make a tight fitting insert for the stock plate. you can hot glue it on or back it up with another thin strip that's wider.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/make-zero-clearance-throat-plate-insert-10147/


----------



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

*follow up*

I ended up buying the throat plate from peachtree. Haven't had a chance to use it yet but it looks good anyway.


----------

